# WAR- tolles Game, aber.......



## Rasvan (20. September 2008)

Warhammer online. DAS Spiel, DIE Hoffnung für genervte und enttäuschte WOW, HdRO und AoC Spieler. So wars bei mir und bei meinem Arbeitskollegen.

Endlich ist es soweit, der 18.9. naht. Kurze Zweifel: reichen unsere PCs? haben alle nich die neueste Hardware, sind alles Leute jenseits der 20 und müssen für unser Leben hart arbeiten, naja egal. 
Ich z.B. hab nen PC mit 
                                   3.2 Ghz Pentium 4
                                   ATi Radeon x1600
                                   2Gb DDR Ram
                                   Windoof Xp

reicht das?

Na klar, sagen diverse Tests, zum Beispiel auf "Run it ? ". Test mehr als zufriedenstellend.
Systemanforderungen laut Herstellerangaben liegen unter unseren Systemen. (Kollegen haben in etwa ähnliche Systeme)

Endlich, Donnerstag, Feierabend. das Wochenende kann beginnen. Frauen fortgeschickt...es geht los.

Holprig, aber so ist das am Anfang.....dachten wir. 
Nach 30 Minuten im Spiel fliegt man raus aus ... Nach kurzer Zeit beginnts derb zu ruckeln. Taskmanager schlagen Alarm...Prozessor teilweise zu hundert Prozent ausgelastet (oder schon überlastet?)

Tja, wir haben alles entsprechend der buffedshow runtergestellt, überflüssige Prozesse deaktiviert (soweit das möglich ist).. keine Verbesserung. Tore von Ekrond (oderso) . Schönes "szenario"..aber unspielbar, nur rumgelagge.


Ich finde es mal wieder absolut unschön, dass man da Systemanforderungen angibt, um massig Kunden zu locken, in der Com rumfragt..man beruhigt wird, nur um dann 49€ zum Fenster rausgeworfen zu haben. Das Gefühl hatte ich schon bei AoC, verarscht worden zu sein, aber jetzt...das is nich nett.


Warhammer ist das erste gelungene Spiel seiner Art seit WoW, bessere Karriere, PVP ..naja, alles eben. Gameplay steht bei uns über Grafik...
Doch wir fühlen uns abgezockt. Ich mein, 8x49€ ist kein Spass !

Nu könnt ihr maulen oder es lassen. Und nein, wir haben nahezu alle echte Dinge im RL zu bewältigen, wir können oder wollen uns nicht für ein Spiel neue PCs kaufen, mal eben 800-1400€ nebenher ausgeben. 

Schade, obwohls ein nettes Game is.


----------



## Prometx (20. September 2008)

hm an deinem pc sollte es nicht liegen,denn ich zock das game mit meinem laptop und der hat nur 2*1.66 ghz dul core,geforce 7300 go,1gb ram.
also schlechter als deiner!
google mal danach ich glaub solche probleme gabs schon.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. September 2008)

Also bei DEM System würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn da außer WoW und anderem Kram von vor vier, fünf Jahren überhaupt was läuft. Schonmal ans Aufrüsten gedacht? Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten und Dualcore-CPUs sind aktuell spottbillig.

Und die Minimalanforderungen sind bei jedem Spiel vielleicht ausreichend zum Starten, aber mehr als 10 FPS würde ich schon für ein Wunder halten. Die Dinger sagen einen Dreck über die Lauffähigkeit eines Spiels auf einem System aus und das ist auch nicht erst seit WAR so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Prometx: Das könnte daran liegen dass du einen Dualcore unter der Haube hast. Ohne Dualcores soll WAR bescheiden bis unspielbar laufen.


----------



## D4rk-x (20. September 2008)

Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen. Wir  sind alle aus dem Alter raus wo man Sachen geschenkt bekommt und es einem egal sein kann ob es nun läuft oder nicht. 

Dennoch, deine Systemangaben sind absolut ausreichend für Warhammer. Wir möchten das Spiel auch zu 6. Spielen ( 3 Schwester plus Ihre Freunde, darunter ich ^^) und da sind sogar 2 Rechner dabei die schlechter sind aber das Spiel nicht so ruckelt wie von dir angegeben.

Ich versteh wirklich deinen Ärger. Lass ihn Sacken und teste das ganze noch mal in einer ruhigen Minute aus ohne Stress und versuch noch mal das ein oder andere Tunig-Tutorial. 
Zur Not wirklich noch mal 2 GB Ram kaufen, die gibt es derzeit wirklich sehr günstig. 

Verständnisvolle und nett gemeinte Güße.


----------



## exigum (20. September 2008)

Ich kann dich verstehn. Ich nicht aber der Schulstress macht auch ganz schön fertig. Aber bei mir wars so: Ich hab gar nicht auf die Systemaanforderung geachtet. Stellt dir das mal vor: Schultag war schlicht und einfach sch****, Warhammer gekauft... CD hin, zu meinen Freund gelaufen, neue CD geholt, CD key funkt nicht, immer wieder eingegeben -> funktioniert! am Abend um 9 dann: An error occurred -> Warhammer online will now termite -.- Das war ein Tag aber ich glaub mindestens noch ein - zwei Wochen dann kann ichs spielen... Vielleicht ist dann das gelagge nicht mehr so schlimm

MFG, Exigum


----------



## Megor (20. September 2008)

Naja dein Computer ist wirklich nicht mehr der neuste. 
500-600 Euro reichen für ne neue Kiste, die auch jedes aktuelle Spiel ohne Mühe schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iwarsnet (20. September 2008)

ich denke es liegt auch an der schlichten masse an spielern im jeweiligen gebiet, klar das kurz nach dem release alles überfüllt ist. warte einfach ein bisschen und probiere es dann nochmal.
deinen frust kann ich nachvollziehen, es nervt wirklich.
lg


----------



## Fire! (20. September 2008)

Ich habe mir deinen Post durchgelesen und mal meinen alten PC rausgekramt und WAR installiert.

*Die Systemangaben:*
2,66 ghz Intel p4
1gb Arbeitsspeicher
ATI Radeon X1650 XT
Windows XP (allerdings frisch formatiert...macht bestimmt auch noch was aus)

Ich habe es einmal unter der Auflösung 1280x1024 getestet und nen bisschen an den Grafikeinstellungen gebastelt. 
Ich muss sagen, es ist spielbar.
Wie gesagt, es kann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich nen frisches Windows drauf hatte und der Arbeitsspeicher somit nicht durch andere Prozesse belegt wird.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (20. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> hm an deinem pc sollte es nicht liegen,denn ich zock das game mit meinem laptop und der hat nur 2*1.66 ghz dul core,geforce 7300 go,1gb ram.
> also schlechter als deiner!
> google mal danach ich glaub solche probleme gabs schon.


ich habe ungefähr das selbe modell wollte eig den arbeitsspeicher auf 3gb aufstocken aber wenn du sagst das läuft mit einem gig ram


----------



## surilko (20. September 2008)

Megor schrieb:


> Naja dein Computer ist wirklich nicht mehr der neuste.
> 500-600 Euro reichen für ne neue Kiste, die auch jedes aktuelle Spiel ohne Mühe schafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab graka Nvidia Geforce 8500GT 512 mb , 2 gb arbeitsspeicher, 2,5 ghz dual core ~5ghz
und trotzdem laggt es ziemlich stark -.-


----------



## Senseless6666 (20. September 2008)

Megor schrieb:


> Naja dein Computer ist wirklich nicht mehr der neuste.
> 500-600 Euro reichen für ne neue Kiste, die auch jedes aktuelle Spiel ohne Mühe schafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als ob das wenig wäre...


----------



## Senseless6666 (20. September 2008)

Achja nochmal an alle das mit Dem Lag.. Buffed sagte.. das die daten alle im arbeitsspeicher laden und nicht abundzu rübergeladen werden.. ergo nach 30 min bis 1ne stunde fängt es an zu laggen eil arbeitsspeicher überlastet. ergo neustart.. leider dauert bei dem scheiss spiel der neusatrt zumind bei mir ca 20 min... ^^ und ich gebe net 40% meiner spielzeit weg fürn relog -.-


----------



## Senseless6666 (20. September 2008)

By the Way.. ich habe 1,60 GH und 1GB RAm.. rest ka^^ das steht net unter system.. xD^^ und es laggt auch erst nahc ner zeit.. naja oder wenn mehr als 30 leute bei mir rumstehen was immoment überall ist..^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (20. September 2008)

BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> ich habe ungefähr das selbe modell wollte eig den arbeitsspeicher auf 3gb aufstocken aber wenn du sagst das läuft mit einem gig ram


Also wie gesagt es soll ja am Ram liegen.. allerdings.. hm.. ach vieleicht bringt es warten auch und sie sorgend afür das es net alles im Ram ladet bzw regelmäsig r+übergeladen wird in die entsprechenden ordner und folder... .. hm moment mal das ist ein und das selbe xD


----------



## Carimba (20. September 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Zur Not wirklich noch mal 2 GB Ram kaufen, die gibt es derzeit wirklich sehr günstig.



Sofern es sich dabei um DDR2 Ram handelt - nicht vergessen zu erwähnen. Normaler DDR kostet ca das doppelte, nicht zuletzt wegen geringerer Nachfrage/Produktion


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> hm an deinem pc sollte es nicht liegen,denn ich zock das game mit meinem laptop und der hat nur 2*1.66 ghz dul core,geforce 7300 go,1gb ram.
> also schlechter als deiner!
> google mal danach ich glaub solche probleme gabs schon.



Dein Lappi hat auch einen viel größeren Cache als sein Einzeller.. und hat 2 Cores *hüstel*



> Ich hab graka Nvidia Geforce 8500GT 512 mb , 2 gb arbeitsspeicher, 2,5 ghz dual core ~5ghz
> und trotzdem laggt es ziemlich stark -.-



Nein du hast 2* 2.5GHz  - man addiert 2 Kerne nicht!

Und zum eigentlichen.. es liegt nicht immer an euren Systemen.. es kann auch nur eine einzige einstellung in einer Option des Spiel oder der Grafikkarte sein die eure CPU zum kochen bringt.

Jetzt mal nur auf Nvidia bezogen.. meistens ist es dabei V-Sync die einen Rechner auf die Knie zwingen, da dabei alle Kanten geglättet werden und WAR hat davon ja genug *g*

Spielt besser mit erhöhter auflösung als mit V-Sync und Anti Aliasing.

Sollten im Spiel selber Ruckler vorkommen als kein zäher Spielfluss sind es mit aller warscheinlichkeit *Lags oder Lesefehler Eurer Festplatte*.


----------



## Rasvan (20. September 2008)

Danke erstmal für den tröstenden "Zuspruch"

Leider ändert das nix an der Misere. Ram zu kaufen is gut und schön, aber WAR kann nur 2 GBnutzen, unter Windows XP sinds max. 3 GB. Ausserdem haben einige von uns, auch ich, DDR1 400MHz drinnen, die Riegel kostet echt viel. Nix mit 29 Euro.

Lustig is nur, das die Auslastung von P4 Prozessoren , also Single, im Taskmanager teilweise bei 100% sind, und es laufen definitiv keine "überflüssigen" Prozesse. Da geht was völlig daneben...denke ich.

Das die Speicher voll sind nach kurzer Zeit..das gabs glaub ich anfangs bei HdRO auch..obs je gelöst wurde, weiss ich nich, habs game damals dann genervt ins Eck gefeuert.

Hoffe , da gibts bald ne Lösung, VOR Ablauf des Freimonats, denn Gebühren zahelne wir jedenfalls keine dafür, wenns nur allein im gelände läuft. Wir wollen scenario und RvR spielen. Singleplayerspiele gibts bessere.....


----------



## Draco1985 (20. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Lustig is nur, das die Auslastung von P4 Prozessoren , also Single, im Taskmanager teilweise bei 100% sind, und es laufen definitiv keine "überflüssigen" Prozesse. Da geht was völlig daneben...denke ich.



Was ist daran "daneben"? Der Prozessor ist durch das Spiel allein eben schon ausgelastet. Ist das bei dir so ungewöhnlich?


----------



## D4rk-x (20. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für den tröstenden "Zuspruch"
> 
> Leider ändert das nix an der Misere. Ram zu kaufen is gut und schön, aber WAR kann nur 2 GBnutzen, unter Windows XP sinds max. 3 GB. Ausserdem haben einige von uns, auch ich, DDR1 400MHz drinnen, die Riegel kostet echt viel. Nix mit 29 Euro.
> 
> ...




Stimmt DDR 1 ist teuer, liegt aber auch an der geringen nach frage =( Ich drück euch jedenfalls die Daumen das alles noch klar geht.


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Nach 30 Minuten im Spiel fliegt man raus aus ... Nach kurzer Zeit beginnts derb zu ruckeln. Taskmanager schlagen Alarm...Prozessor teilweise zu hundert Prozent ausgelastet (oder schon überlastet?)



Single Core ist für das Spiel, wenn man nicht entsprechend hohe Ram, gute Graka hat einfach nicht mehr ausreichend, musste das leider auch schmerzlich erfahren. Das ist echt schade für euch wenn ihr schon eine Truppe von 8 Mann habt, gute Aufrüstkits wenn man Hardware mitnehmen kann gibts für ~350€ die für heutige Spiele ausreichend sind.


----------



## Anonemuss (20. September 2008)

hm die meisten probleme werden alle nicht mit der hardware zusammen hängen ich spiel auf mittel mit nem pentium 4, 2gig ram,6800gs zu 90% stotter frei.. und hab noch nie probs gehabt


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Wenn die CPU Auslastung auf 100% ist, ist es normal aber da ihr Einzeller habt und die einen geringen Cache besitzen heisst das das eure Einzeller die Daten nicht schnell genug verarbeiten können. So hat ein Dual Core 1 CPU ganz allein für ein Spiel und lagert Windows Prozesse auf den 2ten Kern womit es nun kein Problem mehr mit den zu verarbeiteten Daten vom Spiel hat.

Dagegen euer Einzeller alle Daten die der PC besitzt und in den Prozessen laufen verarbeiten muss, deshalb ists wohl logisch das ihr es auch mit einem 2,3 ,4ten RAM vergessen könnt das WAR bei euch flüssiger läuft da der Prozessor gleich viel Daten verarbeiten muss.

Neuer PC selbst zusammengestellt kostet run 290 Euro beim nächsten Händler.

Die Edit meint: 

Schaut euch mal an welche Programme WAR verwendet und ob euer PC die auch unterstützt.. wie bei einigen Spielen z.b HDR lightning


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Also bei DEM System würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn da außer WoW und anderem Kram von vor vier, fünf Jahren überhaupt was läuft. Schonmal ans Aufrüsten gedacht? Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten und Dualcore-CPUs sind aktuell spottbillig.
> 
> Und die Minimalanforderungen sind bei jedem Spiel vielleicht ausreichend zum Starten, aber mehr als 10 FPS würde ich schon für ein Wunder halten. Die Dinger sagen einen Dreck über die Lauffähigkeit eines Spiels auf einem System aus und das ist auch nicht erst seit WAR so.
> 
> ...


na toll muss ich mir wohl en duelcore zu legen... natoll....


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> na toll muss ich mir wohl en duelcore zu legen... natoll....



Durchschnitts DC PC

Prozessor 70€
Mobo        50€
2*RAM      30€
Graka       90€
Gehäuse   30€
______________
Gesamt:  270€


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. September 2008)

Trash! schrieb:


> Durchschnitts DC PC
> 
> Prozessor 70€
> Mobo        50€
> ...


schön und gut bin aber nur schüler...


----------



## Fatsch (20. September 2008)

Trash! schrieb:


> Durchschnitts DC PC
> 
> Prozessor 70€
> Mobo        50€
> ...



Joah kommt fast hin + Netzteil weil alte wohl keinen Graka Anschluss haben nochmal 50 Euro + CPU Lüfter 20 Euro sind wa schon bei 340 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Crash Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dann mal in den Ferien nen Ferienjob annehmen und mal was dazu verdienen!


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> schön und gut bin aber nur schüler...



daran kann er nichts ändern, ist aber die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

> schön und gut bin aber nur schüler...


Ja du kannst aber nicht erwarten das du mit einem F1 Wagen aus 2002 mit denen aus 2008 mitzuhalten. Dein PC mag schnell sein von den GHz zahlen her aber die verarbeitung ist einfach zu langsam.


----------



## drudown77 (20. September 2008)

mhm wie schon öfters gesagt ich habe alles auf low stehn...geht 30 min bis 1 std gut,hab dann so 45fps...bei hohen gegner aufkommen um 25fps...

dann kommt der einbruch auf 10fps und nur ein neustart hilft:-)
wenn es am arbeitsspeicher liegt,ja was soll man dann bitte ändern,mehr rein wird wohl kaum was bringen dann??

naja vieleicht liegt es wirklich an der cpu...

p4 3,6
2,5 gig ram
8600gts 256 mb


----------



## Timish (20. September 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde hatten auch einige das selbe Problem. Der neuste ATI-Grafikkartentreiber löste es.


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. September 2008)

Trash! schrieb:


> Ja du kannst aber nicht erwarten das du mit einem F1 Wagen aus 2002 mit denen aus 2008 mitzuhalten. Dein PC mag schnell sein von den GHz zahlen her aber die verarbeitung ist einfach zu langsam.


jubs mir klar... hmm na ja mal sparen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drudown77 (20. September 2008)

ich denke das es am game liegt...herr der ringe online konnte ich auf hoch ohne ruckler spielen,sogar in bree...und von der grafik her ist hdro wohl vergleichbar!


----------



## fatbronski (20. September 2008)

Also mal Ehrlich, was die Grafik angeht...könnte man meinen das dass Spiel auf einen 386er läuft. Ein Wunder das man für eine solche miese Grafik irgendwelche Systemanforderungen braucht. 

Könnte auch auf Nintendo DS laufen.


----------



## Mondaine (20. September 2008)

fatbronski schrieb:


> Also mal Ehrlich, was die Grafik angeht...könnte man meinen das dass Spiel auf einen 386er läuft. Ein Wunder das man für eine solche miese Grafik irgendwelche Systemanforderungen braucht.
> 
> Könnte auch auf Nintendo DS laufen.



Naja wenn du AA auf 8x und AF auf 16x einstellst mit nem Tool,  z.B  nHancer (Nvidia) oder im CCC(ati) sieht das Game sehr sehr gut aus.


----------



## Thunderhoof (20. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Warhammer online. DAS Spiel, DIE Hoffnung für genervte und enttäuschte WOW, HdRO und AoC Spieler. So wars bei mir und bei meinem Arbeitskollegen.
> 
> Endlich ist es soweit, der 18.9. naht. Kurze Zweifel: reichen unsere PCs? haben alle nich die neueste Hardware, sind alles Leute jenseits der 20 und müssen für unser Leben hart arbeiten, naja egal.
> Ich z.B. hab nen PC mit
> ...




Nur eine Sache,

Meinste die Leute unter 20 kriegen PCs beim Fachhändler geschenkt oder warum diese Ausdrucksweise? Und wenn ein Kind den PC von seinen Eltern kriegt haben auch diese für ihn gearbeitet. Also stell mal nicht die Leute mit guten PCs als Schmarotzer dar.


----------



## fatbronski (20. September 2008)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Naja wenn du AA auf 8x und AF auf 16x einstellst mit nem Tool,  z.B  nHancer (Nvidia) oder im CCC(ati) sieht das Game sehr sehr gut aus.



Das habe ich ja getan, aber trotzdem...es ist einfach nicht Zeitgerecht was die Grafik angeht. Warum muss ich ein Tool benutzen um die Grafik zu pushen?


----------



## Mondaine (20. September 2008)

fatbronski schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja getan, aber trotzdem...es ist einfach nicht Zeitgerecht was die Grafik angeht. Warum muss ich ein Tool benutzen um die Grafik zu pushen?



Stimmt schon ich hätte auch erwartet, dass man diese Settings im Spiel selbst vornehmen kann. 
Aber zumindest für mich ist Gameplay wichtiger als Grafik, AOC z.B hat sieht gut aus aber zockt sich scheisse


----------



## McJohny (20. September 2008)

fatbronski schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja getan, aber trotzdem...*es ist einfach nicht Zeitgerecht was die Grafik angeht*. Warum muss ich ein Tool benutzen um die Grafik zu pushen?




Hast du mal überlegt, was überhaupt alles dargestellt werden muss???

Wenn später im Tier 4 Gebiet 500vs500 Spielr gegenüber treten + NPCs, was ja bei Daoc der *ALLTAG* war, dann wirst du eher dafür beten, dass du Tetris Grafik erhälst, damit das SPiel bei solcher Massse nicht anfängt zuruckeln.

Für das, was geboten wird von der Grafik, sollte man mehr als zufriedend sein (imo).

Und nicht wie bei AOC, wo versprochen wurde 64vs64 ohne zu ruckeln,.. dass aber schon bei 30 Leuten auf High-End Rechner in die Knie geht.


----------



## chassy_taerar (20. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Single Core ist für das Spiel, wenn man nicht entsprechend hohe Ram, gute Graka hat einfach nicht mehr ausreichend, musste das leider auch schmerzlich erfahren. Das ist echt schade für euch wenn ihr schon eine Truppe von 8 Mann habt, gute Aufrüstkits wenn man Hardware mitnehmen kann gibts für ~350€ die für heutige Spiele ausreichend sind.




Nenn mir doch bitte einmal ein Spiel welches tatsächlich einen Dualcore Prozessor nutzt. Es zählt nicht wie WoW oder andere Vertreter die Sound oder Physikengine auf den 2. Kern auszulagern um das ganze Multicoreunterstützung zu nennen.
Es spielt einfach keine Rolle ob du einen, zwei oder vier Kerne hast solange nur ein rechenintensiver Prozess ausgeführt wird.
Wer sich wirklich darüber informieren will sollte mal den Begriff "paralleles rechnen" googeln.


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Mir reicht der Unterschied das bei meinem PC Single Core die Auslastung bei 100% lag und bei Dual Core nun wesentlich darunter und das Spiel dementsprechender besser läuft, kombiniert mit neuen Komponenten nahezu gut - sehr gut. Da brauch ich kein PC Genie zu sein um zu sagen für welche Variante ich mich entscheiden muss. Wenn jemand mit nem Single Core spielen kann und das auch im Endgame; Gratulation! Fragt mich jemand was ich empfehlen würde 
-> Dual Core für bessere Performance.


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

chassy_taerar schrieb:


> Nenn mir doch bitte einmal ein Spiel welches tatsächlich einen Dualcore Prozessor nutzt. Es zählt nicht wie WoW oder andere Vertreter die Sound oder Physikengine auf den 2. Kern auszulagern um das ganze Multicoreunterstützung zu nennen.
> Es spielt einfach keine Rolle ob du einen, zwei oder vier Kerne hast solange nur ein rechenintensiver Prozess ausgeführt wird.
> Wer sich wirklich darüber informieren will sollte mal den Begriff "paralleles rechnen" googeln.



Es kommt nicht drauf an ob ein Spiel einen Dual Core unterstützt sondern das der DC beim spielen beide Kerne nutzt so das der eine Kern Windows Prozesse regelt und der andere das Spiel...

Vorallendingen hat ein DC einen viel höheren Cache als ein SC, was wiederum dafür sorgt das er Programme in viel schnellerer Zeit bearbeitet und somit nicht so große probleme bei einer 100% Auslastung hat.
Warum sonst kann ein 1.7er DC Laptop besser neue Spiele bewältigen wo 3Ghz SC´s in die Knie gezwungen werden?


----------



## Brandstetter (21. September 2008)

Trash! schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht drauf an ob ein Spiel einen Dual Core unterstützt sondern das der DC beim spielen beide Kerne nutzt so das der eine Kern Windows Prozesse regelt und der andere das Spiel...
> 
> Vorallendingen hat ein DC einen viel höheren Cache als ein SC, was wiederum dafür sorgt das er Programme in viel schnellerer Zeit bearbeitet und somit nicht so große probleme bei einer 100% Auslastung hat.
> Warum sonst kann ein 1.7er DC Laptop besser neue Spiele bewältigen wo 3Ghz SC´s in die Knie gezwungen werden?



ich habe ein Amillo Xi 1546 Laptop, mit 2 G Ram und zwei 1,66 G Prozessoren. Ich habe auch starke Ruckler und befürchte, dass meine 2 Prozessoren gar nicht so arbeiten wie sie sollten (Z.B. wie du oben beschrieben hast. generell hört man ja von vielen problemen mit dualcores) 

Wie finde ich raus, ob und wie meine beiden Prozessoren arbeiten?

Danke

edit: vielleicht habe ich auch dieses Problem, das es gibt bei Dualcores mit so einem anti-überhitzungs-feature, bei dem sich irgendwie die Taktferequenz selbst runter schaltet, kA^^


----------



## buhmmler (21. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das Mythic fleissig am schrauben ist. 
Momentan ist es ja unspielbar habe einen Highend PC WAR auf minimum gestellt aber es ist richtig schlimm am ruckeln, fliege auch öffters aus dem game weiss der geier warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Trash! (21. September 2008)

Brandstetter schrieb:


> ich habe ein Amillo Xi 1546 Laptop, mit 2 G Ram und zwei 1,66 G Prozessoren. Ich habe auch starke Ruckler und befürchte, dass meine 2 Prozessoren gar nicht so arbeiten wie sie sollten (Z.B. wie du oben beschrieben hast. generell hört man ja von vielen problemen mit dualcores)
> 
> Wie finde ich raus, ob und wie meine beiden Prozessoren arbeiten?
> 
> ...



Die arbeiten schon richtig.. ich denke eher das dein Latop nicht richtig optimiert ist.. lad dir mal TuneUp runter und check damit deinen Lappi.

Falls dein DC wirklich probleme hat kann ich dir da auch nicht weiter helfen.. bis jetzt gibt es nur den DC Optimierer für AMD Prozessoren und man merkt wenn man den brauch, da sich in Spielen ohne die Optimierung die Chars stotternt und Zeitlupenartig bewegen.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. September 2008)

Brandstetter schrieb:


> Wie finde ich raus, ob und wie meine beiden Prozessoren arbeiten?



Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist, vor dem Spielen den Taskmanager von Windows zu öffnen. Der hat ein Register namens "Systemleistung" oder so ähnlich. Dort dürfte für jeden Kern eine Auslastungskurve angezeigt werden. Jetzt lass den Taskmanager offen, starte WAR und spiel etwas.

Nach ein paar Minuten Gehst du mit [Alt] + [Tab] auf den Desktop und kuckst dir die Auslastungskurven im Taskmanager nochmal an. Wenn beide Kerne etwa gleichmäßig benutzt werden, dann ist alles optimal. Wenn ein Kern voll ausgelastet ist und der andere kaum bis gar nicht, dann KÖNNTEST du ein Problem damit haben, dass das Betriebssystem die Last nicht richtig verteilt.

Ich meine zudem mal gehört zu haben, dass AMD-Prozessoren evtl. einen Treiber brauchen, damit das Betriebssystem richtig mit ihnen umgehen kann.


----------



## chassy_taerar (21. September 2008)

@ Trash!
Antworte doch nicht einfach mit irgendwelchen Thesen die du nicht kennst. Ein Prozessorcache der größe 1mb hat eine Trefferrate von (im Mittel) 90% (Andrew S. Tanenbaum et al). Eine Verdoppelung dieser Cachegröße erhöt die Trefferchance um ca. 1%. Dies ist vernachlässigbar klein. 
Weiterhin belasten die Windowsprozesse meinen Prozessor (Singlecore) gerade mit deutlich weniger als einem Prozent. Wenn du SeTi im Hintergrund laufen lässt bist du selber Schuld. 
Und natürlich sollte man folgendes nicht vergessen. Die Taktrate der CPU ist keine eindeutige Meßzahl für die Leistung. Viel wichtiger ist natürlich die Architektur der CPU. Ein aktueller Kern mit 2Ghz ist alleine schon viel leistungsstärker als ein P4 mit 3Ghz. 

@ Bulk
Das dein neuer Rechner das Spiel besser darstellt als der alte ist wohl klar^^ Viel wichtiger ist aber das hier Tips gegeben werden wo Jugendliche Ihr Geld investieren sollen. Leider sind diese Tips totaler Schwachsinn. Heutzutage kann man nurnoch Dualcore oder Quadcore Prozessoren kaufen. Da die Spiele aber nur auf einem Kern laufen ist es viel klüger einen Dualcore anstatt einens Quadcore zu nutzen (gleiche Preisklasse, QC`s sind in der selben Preisklasse langsamer getaktet) Steckt lieber alles was an Budget übrig ist in die Grafikkarte. Denn dort skalliert das Geld am stärksten mit der Performance für Spiele. 


Wenn man seinen Rechner auf die Leistungsfähigkeit prüfen möchte sollte man einfach mal den 3dMark o.ä. laufen lassen.


----------



## Brandstetter (21. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist, vor dem Spielen den Taskmanager von Windows zu öffnen. Der hat ein Register namens "Systemleistung" oder so ähnlich. Dort dürfte für jeden Kern eine Auslastungskurve angezeigt werden. Jetzt lass den Taskmanager offen, starte WAR und spiel etwas.
> 
> Nach ein paar Minuten Gehst du mit [Alt] + [Tab] auf den Desktop und kuckst dir die Auslastungskurven im Taskmanager nochmal an. Wenn beide Kerne etwa gleichmäßig benutzt werden, dann ist alles optimal. Wenn ein Kern voll ausgelastet ist und der andere kaum bis gar nicht, dann KÖNNTEST du ein Problem damit haben, dass das Betriebssystem die Last nicht richtig verteilt.
> 
> Ich meine zudem mal gehört zu haben, dass AMD-Prozessoren evtl. einen Treiber brauchen, damit das Betriebssystem richtig mit ihnen umgehen kann.



Ach die beiden Fenster bei "Verlauf derCPU Auslastung" sind meine verschiedenen  Prozessoeren? Das ist gut zu wissen^^
TuneUp habe ich auch schon,

Danke


----------



## Draco1985 (21. September 2008)

chassy_taerar schrieb:


> Wenn man seinen Rechner auf die Leistungsfähigkeit prüfen möchte sollte man einfach mal den 3dMark o.ä. laufen lassen.



Wenn der gerade schon erwähnt wird: Kennt jemand eine gute FREEWARE-Alternative zum 3D- bzw. PCMark? Die aktuelle "Vantage"-Version kann man ja in die Tonne kloppen (von wegen nur ein Scan möglich und so)...


----------



## Thunderhoof (21. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn der gerade schon erwähnt wird: Kennt jemand eine gute FREEWARE-Alternative zum 3D- bzw. PCMark? Die aktuelle "Vantage"-Version kann man ja in die Tonne kloppen (von wegen nur ein Scan möglich und so)...




Crysis Demo.


----------



## ManicK (21. September 2008)

surilko schrieb:


> Ich hab graka Nvidia Geforce 8500GT 512 mb , 2 gb arbeitsspeicher, 2,5 ghz dual core ~5ghz
> und trotzdem laggt es ziemlich stark -.-




Also ich hab einen Quad @ 2,4GHz, 2gb Ram, Vista, 8800GTX und bei mir läuft es flüssig.


----------



## Klos1 (21. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Achja nochmal an alle das mit Dem Lag.. Buffed sagte.. das die daten alle im arbeitsspeicher laden und nicht abundzu rübergeladen werden.. ergo nach 30 min bis 1ne stunde fängt es an zu laggen eil arbeitsspeicher überlastet. ergo neustart.. leider dauert bei dem scheiss spiel der neusatrt zumind bei mir ca 20 min... ^^ und ich gebe net 40% meiner spielzeit weg fürn relog -.-



Was soll denn das für eine Aussage sein??? Wo werden die nicht ab und zu rübergeladen? Verstehe nur Bahnhof. Willst du mir vielleicht erzählen, daß in War der Grafikkartenspeicher nicht genutzt wird, oder was versuchst du uns hier weiß zu machen? Und laggen tut bei mir garnichts, es läuft unter höchsten Einstellungen flüssig.

Einzige Ausnahme sind große RVR-Schlachten, die mit voller Grafikpracht meine 8800GTS 512 MB ins Stottern bringen.

Achja und @Te: Sorry, aber nur wegen dir hört die Erde nicht auf, sich zu drehen. Mit einem derartig veralteten System hier noch groß was zu erwarten, kann ja wohl nicht dein Ernst sein.
Was du hast, sind Minimalanforderungen und als solche wurden sie auch die ganze Zeit benannt. Das heißt, das du das Spiel starten kannst und das war es aber auch schon.
Hier der Firma groß was von wegen Verarsche und so vorzuwerfen, ist in meinen Augen lächerlich. 

In Warhammer ist man zugunsten der Performance grafisch eh schon einen großen Kompromiss eingegangen. Du kannst aber nicht erwarten, daß wir hier weiterhin in der Steinzeit verweilen, nur weil du dir keinen neuen
Rechner kaufen kannst oder möchtest.


----------



## Rasvan (21. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Achja und @Te: Sorry, aber nur wegen dir hört die Erde nicht auf, sich zu drehen. Mit einem derartig veralteten System hier noch groß was zu erwarten, kann ja wohl nicht dein Ernst sein.
> Was du hast, sind Minimalanforderungen und als solche wurden sie auch die ganze Zeit benannt. Das heißt, das du das Spiel starten kannst und das war es aber auch schon.
> Hier der Firma groß was von wegen Verarsche und so vorzuwerfen, ist in meinen Augen lächerlich.
> 
> ...



Naja, Du bist der Beweis einer alten These, seit es Internet gibt: hinter der Anonymität des Internets mal tapfer die Fresse ungestraft aufreissen...
Hat niemand behauptet, was Du da seierst. Fakt ist aber: man fragt im Vorfeld hier und auf anderen Seiten , man macht Tests, ob das System reicht und dann plötzlich heisst es: sorry, Singlekerne haben da ihre Schwierigkeiten.... 
(Anmerkung von wegen veraltetem System: in WoW Alteractal bzw. 25er Raids laggts bei höchsten Einstellungen bei keinem von uns, Systeme sind, wie schon erwähnt...optimiert, was halt geht. Aber egal.)

Wäre so, wenn ich beim Autohändler höre: kaufen Sie dieses Fahrzeug, es verbraucht nur Normalbenzin. Wenn ich dann später merke, es fährt mit 91 Octan nur 80Km/h, sollte ich mehr wollen , muss ich das viel teurere Super Plus tanken....na was mach ich da? Mich freuen?

Wenn Mindestanforderungen angeben werden , und das Spiel aber so letztlich mit den eigentlichen Features nicht spielbar ist, also RvR, scenarios ,, Instanzen, ..dann ist da für mich was faul. Dann wurden da Falschaussagen getroffen, um mehr Käufer zu finden. Uns hat es halt 8-fach getroffen...das ärgert.

Ob Du nun in Deiner grenzenlosen Herrlichkeit darauf herabschaust oder nicht, ist egal. Interessiert keinen. Dies ist meine/unsere Sicht der Dinge...und ja, wir hatten erwartet, den Angaben, auch auf buffed.de trauen zu können.



Alles andere hab ich im Eröffnungspost gesagt....flamewars brauch ich nich..zu niveaulos.


----------



## Bulk (21. September 2008)

chassy_taerar schrieb:


> @ Bulk
> Das dein neuer Rechner das Spiel besser darstellt als der alte ist wohl klar^^ Viel wichtiger ist aber das hier Tips gegeben werden wo Jugendliche Ihr Geld investieren sollen. Leider sind diese Tips totaler Schwachsinn. Heutzutage kann man nurnoch Dualcore oder Quadcore Prozessoren kaufen. Da die Spiele aber nur auf einem Kern laufen ist es viel klüger einen Dualcore anstatt einens Quadcore zu nutzen (gleiche Preisklasse, QC`s sind in der selben Preisklasse langsamer getaktet) Steckt lieber alles was an Budget übrig ist in die Grafikkarte.



öh äh wo hab ich denn quadcore gesagt oder geschrieben? Meine Rede war immer der Dual Core



> Denn dort skalliert das Geld am stärksten mit der Performance für Spiele.



genau nach dem Prinzip handele ich auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vendetto (21. September 2008)

Die Warhammer server sind einfach zu klein und überlastet... es ist kein Spiel mehr , es ist eine Diashow.


----------



## Klos1 (21. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Naja, Du bist der Beweis einer alten These, seit es Internet gibt: hinter der Anonymität des Internets mal tapfer die Fresse ungestraft aufreissen...
> Hat niemand behauptet, was Du da seierst. Fakt ist aber: man fragt im Vorfeld hier und auf anderen Seiten , man macht Tests, ob das System reicht und dann plötzlich heisst es: sorry, Singlekerne haben da ihre Schwierigkeiten....
> (Anmerkung von wegen veraltetem System: in WoW Alteractal bzw. 25er Raids laggts bei höchsten Einstellungen bei keinem von uns, Systeme sind, wie schon erwähnt...optimiert, was halt geht. Aber egal.)
> 
> ...



Kannst gerne meine Adresse haben, dann ist es mit der Anonymität gleich vorbei, wenn du mir so kommst. Dann kannst du mal sehen, was ich auf die angesprochene Anonymität gebe. Ich habe dir lediglich meine Meinung gesagt und sonst nichts. Und dein Autovergleich hinkt wie 10 lahmende Hühner. Wenn du das mit den Minimalanforderungen noch nicht begriffen hast, dann kann ich auch nicht helfen. Es gibt seit jeher schon Minimal- und empfohlene Anforderungen. Minimal bedeutete schon immer, daß es mit diesem Setting gerade mal lauffähig ist und nicht mehr.

Kein Schwein der Ahnung hat hätte dir jemals bestätigt, daß es mit deiner Konfig richtig läuft. Da kannst du optimieren, soviel du willst. Hättest du dir die Mühe gemacht und mal im Forum nachgefragt, was denn so vom Rechner erwartet wird, dann müsstest du jetzt nicht auf buffed oder auch Myhtic rumhacken, nur weil du selber unfähig bist ordentlich zu recherchieren. 
Es gab wirklich tausende Threads, in denen gefragt wurde, was denn so die Anforderung wäre. Es kam fast immer die Antwort: Mittelklasse-Dualcore, Grafikkarte mit der Leistung einer Geforce 8800GT oder auch Ati 3870 aufwärts und 2 GB Ram. 

Achja und wenn man nicht sieht, daß die Grafik in War ein ganzes Stück anspruchsvoller gehalten ist, als in Wow, dann tut es mir eh leid. Willst du jetzt Wow, welches eine absolut veraltete Grafik hat, als Maßstab für kommende Spiele verwenden? Lachhaft! 

Was kommt als nächstes? Legst du Crysis ein und sagst: "Hey, Wow läuft doch auch bei mir, sogar 25er Raids gingen ohne Probleme!". 

Deinen Link zu den Mindestanforderungen, welche angegeben wurden, habe ich übrigens angeschaut. 2,5 Ghz P4, 128 MB Grafikkarte und 1 GB Ram. Wer da nicht sofort sieht, daß es so im Höchstfall gestartet werden kann, der sollte in Zukunft Leute fragen, die wenigstens ein bisschen Ahnung haben, bevor er andere als Abzocker deklariert.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (21. September 2008)

erstmal WAR rockt !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann warhammer auch auf meinem laptop zocken der hat Dual Core 1,86ghz x2 256mb graka und 2gb ram dabei alles auf high


----------



## chassy_taerar (22. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> öh äh wo hab ich denn quadcore gesagt oder geschrieben? Meine Rede war immer der Dual Core
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du den Leuten erzählst das der DC besser sei als ein SC dann impliziert das, dass der QC besser sei als der DC. Es liegt eben nicht an der Anzahl der Kerne sondern an deren Architektur.  (Auch hier wieder DC & QC zum gleichen Preis -> QC niedriger getaktet als DC)
Desweiteren sollte man nicht nur auf die Prozessorauslastung schauen. Ein SC wird von WAR zu 100% ausgelastet. Ein DC wird von War zu 100% auf einem Kern und von den Windowsprozessen zu 1% auf dem 2. Kern ausgelastet. Die gesammte Auslastung liegt also bei ca. 50%.


----------



## Grokid (22. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Wenn Mindestanforderungen angeben werden , und das Spiel aber so letztlich mit den eigentlichen Features nicht spielbar ist, also RvR, scenarios ,, Instanzen, ..dann ist da für mich was faul. Dann wurden da Falschaussagen getroffen, um mehr Käufer zu finden. Uns hat es halt 8-fach getroffen...das ärgert.



Ich will dich nicht angreifen und versuche, deinen Ärger zu verstehen, auch wenn es mir nicht gelingt.
Ich vermute einfach mal, dass du noch nicht lange mit Computerspielen zu tun hast oder vielleicht vorher viel mit Konsolen zu tun hattest. 
Beim PC ist es schon so lange so, wie es überhaupt "anspruchsvollere" Spiele gibt.
Ich erinnere mich noch an die Minimalanforderungen von Spielen wie Wing Commander 2 und Strike Commander - die gingen noch nicht mal auf der empfohlenen Hardware perfekt, da sich Origin nicht traute, Hardware im Wert von damals über 3000+ DM zu empfehlen. 
Auch beim etwas neueren Doom 3 ist es, was das empfohlenen Minimum angeht, nicht anders: Kaum spielbar und so mies aufgelöst, dass man z.B. im MP keine Chance hat, da man seine Gegner viel zu spät sieht.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Verlasse dich einfach niemals auf die Anforderungen, welche auf der Packung als "minimum" angegeben werden. Frag einfach in Foren nach.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (22. September 2008)

chassy_taerar schrieb:


> @ Bulk
> Da die Spiele aber nur auf einem Kern laufen ist es viel klüger einen Dualcore anstatt einens Quadcore zu nutzen (gleiche Preisklasse, QC`s sind in der selben Preisklasse langsamer getaktet) Steckt lieber alles was an Budget übrig ist in die Grafikkarte. Denn dort skalliert das Geld am stärksten mit der Performance für Spiele.





ist aber schon klar das eine bessere CPU auch vermehrt die GPU unterstützt.

Zitat Toms Hardware
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Behauptung von ATI und Nvidia, die CPU wäre tot, stimmt sicher nicht. Um die neuen Grafikkarten komplett auszureizen, ist sehr viel mehr Power nötig, als die aktuellen CPUs mit Standardtakt hergeben. Während ATI die eigenen AMD-Verkäufe ankurbeln kann, wird auch Intel durch den Hype der Highend-GPUs profitieren. Wer die 3D-Leistung von GTX 260, GTX 280 oder HD 4870 richtig nutzen will, kommt um eine übertaktete CPU nicht herum.

Die letzte Generation 3D-Boards verträgt locker 3.6 GHz und mehr. Die aktuellen und schnellsten Einzelkarten sind mit 4 GHz und höher zufrieden. GTX 260 SLI, GTX 280 SLI und HD 4870 Crossfire kann man schwer abschätzen, da ein Standardsystem das Potential doppelter Grafikleistung noch gar nicht voll ausschöpfen kann, denkbar wären 4 bis 5 GHz.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DocFloppy (22. September 2008)

Im Grunde könnt man auch sagen, dass die empfohlene Hardware meißt eher die wirklichen Minimal-Anforderungen darstellt. Jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Geckoho (22. September 2008)

wie schon mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben:

P4 3.2
4gb RAM
geforce 7600GT 256MB
SATA Platte
WinXP

und es läuft absolut flüssig... (klar nicht auf High-Details aber es läuft)

installiert mal euer System richtig und sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (22. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Warhammer online. DAS Spiel, DIE Hoffnung für genervte und enttäuschte WOW, HdRO und AoC Spieler. So wars bei mir und bei meinem Arbeitskollegen.
> 
> Endlich ist es soweit, der 18.9. naht. Kurze Zweifel: reichen unsere PCs? haben alle nich die neueste Hardware, sind alles Leute jenseits der 20 und müssen für unser Leben hart arbeiten, naja egal.
> Ich z.B. hab nen PC mit
> ...




Also ich habe im moment abgesehen vom 2,41 Ghz AMD 64/3800+, die selben Werte und kann ohne große Ruckler vernünftig RvR betreiben. Die Graphik ist (bis auf zauber Effekte) auf hohe Bildrate und Nahsicht eingestellt.


----------



## Azddel (22. September 2008)

Ich hab nun wirklich nicht das Burner-System.

E6600
X1900XT 512MB
2 Gig Ram
und ein stabiles Motherboard.

Bei mir ruckelt gar nichts. Nur bei Gebietswechsel lädt er was nach, so dass ich es auch spüre.
In den Szenarien, wenn da richtig was los ist und viele Zaubereffekt etc. über den Bildschirm semmeln, sinkt die Framerate auf immer noch spielbare 20-25 FpS.
Der Witz ist, ich habe in den Einstellungen gar nicht so viel runtergschraubt. Sichtweite um 50% reduziert. Die Schatten auf ausgeglichen gestellt,  Wasserreflexionen aus, das wars. Es läuft und läuft und läuft... keine Ahnung, warum....


----------



## Rasvan (22. September 2008)

Grokid schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht angreifen und versuche, deinen Ärger zu verstehen, auch wenn es mir nicht gelingt.
> Ich vermute einfach mal, dass du noch nicht lange mit Computerspielen zu tun hast oder vielleicht vorher viel mit Konsolen zu tun hattest.
> Beim PC ist es schon so lange so, wie es überhaupt "anspruchsvollere" Spiele gibt.
> Ich erinnere mich noch an die Minimalanforderungen von Spielen wie Wing Commander 2 und Strike Commander - die gingen noch nicht mal auf der empfohlenen Hardware perfekt, da sich Origin nicht traute, Hardware im Wert von damals über 3000+ DM zu empfehlen.
> ...




Is wirklich nett geschrieben , aber...ich spiele vor allem Online Games seit 2002 aufem PC. Der im Eröffnungspost genannte PC stammt von 2004, 2005 begannen wir , auch schon mit meinen Kollegen , mit WoW. Dann kam noch HdRO...bei AoC gings nich mit dem System..aber das war ja Grafik pur, das Spiel.

Zu dem "in Foren nachfragen" : hab ich gemacht: und zwar hier

Die Antworten, naja, könnt ihr selbst nachlesen. Hatte auf fundierte Erfahrungen von Betatestern gehofft...letztlich haben wir uns dann entschieden , das Game zu kaufen.


----------



## Lapilatus (23. September 2008)

Also finde das Arbeitspeicher sau günstig geworden ist!
Ich meine für 2Gb GeIL Speicher 58 Euro zu bezahlen ist echt günstig.
Hab damals vor nem Jahr für mein Kingston HyperX über 200 Euro bezahlt also auch für 2Gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PinguinMC (23. September 2008)

wie dem auch, hab das selbe problem wie du, hab mal bissl foren durchstöbert und es scheint ein fehler in der software zu sein, also patch abwarten und solang stückelweise zocken....is ätzend, aber das game is trotzdem geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (23. September 2008)

@Trash!
man MULTIPLIZIERT die Kerne nicht - das "*" ist ein Multiplikator und kein "+". Ansonsten geb ich Dir recht - man hat 2x 2.5 GHz nicht 5 GHz.


In verschiedenen Foren habe ich schon gelesen, dass die Single-Core Prozessoren mit WAR nicht gut können.



Seit 2002 am zocken? Niedlich, ein Neuling. ;-)

Ich spiele WAR auf einem 2. Gen iMac Alu - 2x 2.0 GHz und 3 GB Ram - hier ist ganz klar die Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals. Ich muss die Sichgrenze auf Nah stellen, dann gehts einigermaßen Flüssig - nur viele Effekte killen dann die FPS.


----------



## Machilum (23. September 2008)

ich kann dein stress aber mal sovas von nachvollziehen...hab warhammer bei release gekauft und instaliert...patch runter geladen und hab mich gefreut wie ein frisch gebackenes brötchen und dann so entäuscht zu werden... hab immerhin wie du 49 euro dafür ausgegeben!

mein system:  3200+ prozessor  7200 Nvidia Gforce  1gigabite arbeitsspeicher(wollte die nächsten tage auf 2 hochsteigern!) Windows XP Professionel
also etwas schlechter aber bei mir laggt es sobald 3 oder mehr spieler in der nähe sind...was nicht lustig ist-.-
ich hab mir schon iwi gedacht das es nur am server liegt was naja...bei release ja auch sein könnte und hab erstmal das spiel wider deinstaliert und pack es erst nach 2 wochen wieder drauf sobald ich 2 giga arbeitsspeicher habe und ich wechsel mal zu nen server der nicht so überfüllt ist...

aber ich kann dich beruigen (zählt zwar jetzt nicht für JEDEn)  ein wow kollege der war auch mal angezockt hat  der auch bei Telecom Arbeitet sagte das es meistens an der communikation zwischen server und spieler liegt   mein kollege hat vista dualcore und ne gute grafik karte weis jetzt nicht mehr was der für eine hatte aber er hat auf jedenfall eine bessere und meinte das das spiel ihm auch spaß machen würde aber nicht under diesen lags...

aber bei dem kollegen hat es auch andauernd gelaggt ... er hat auch bisher warhammer aufgehört bis es mit dem servern besser läuft


----------



## TrueMorgor (23. September 2008)

Man kann nicht 100% garantieren dass bei jeder Hardware/Software Zusammenstellung egal welches Spiel rund läuft, als Hersteller, selbst bei den Mindestanforderungen.

Noch dazu kommt die Frage, da du gesagt hast, das dein System auf "WOW-ANGEPASST" sei, wirklich gemacht hast?

Du kannst ja zb. im Treiberprogramm-Menü, wenn du WoW gewohnt bist, vielfach höhere Einstellungen bei WoW vornehmen (um die Grafik zu pushen, bringt nicht viel aber immerhin etwas), was sich dann aber eher negativ bei WAR auswirkt.


BTW.: auch wenn die Grafik bei WAR nicht viel schöner ist als WoW: sie ist trotzdem aufwendiger, und das Spiel selbst eben auch, man kann auch keine 2 Shooter mit 4 Jahren Entwicklungsabstand mit einander vergleichen, also probiert es schon gar nicht bei MMOs.

Schönheit != Aufwand/Leistung

Ein MMO hat nunmal weniger Grafikpracht, weil bis auf die Grafik eben auch erheblich mehr andere Daten verarbeitet werden. Und daher darf das eine das andere nicht blockieren oder muss zumindest so sein, dass der User dadurch relativ wenig beeinträchtigt wird. Wer das nicht einhält und trotzdem Ego-Shooter Grafik haben will, darf sich ja an Age of Conan versuchen (man sieht was es gebracht hat).

Nach einiger Zeit werden die GraKa hersteller optimierte Treiber haben, die die WAR performance verbessern, genauso wie die Typen von Mythic daran arbeiten was von ihrer seite her möglich ist (wie es eigentlich bei allen angesagten Spielen der Fall ist). Wer keine aktuelle Grafikkarte hat UND noch dazu Lags oder Ruckler von Netzwerkproblemen (teilweise noch von WAR selbst, netzwerkcode, provider, homelan, inet-verbindung/leistung, etc.) bekommt natürlich multiplikativ ärgere Probleme.


Nach 4-5 Jahren ohne Update der Hardware (also Austausch auf neueres) ist ein Spiele PC sowieso nur noch in Maßen gebrauchbar, wenn man aktuelle Spiele spielen will.

Wenn du die Buffed Show mit den Grafiktipps gesehen hast, hast du auch gesehen, dass aktuell zb. viele der Grafikoptionen die man im War-Menü abstellen kann, trotzdem kaum verbesserung bringen. Ich vermute da noch sehr stark, dass das nicht 100% richtig läuft und Mythic nachbessert.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Mythic erstmal Bugs behebt, die bei aktueller PErformance das Spielerlebniss beeinträchtigen (Chat, Questtexte, Server-Probleme wie ungleiche Verteilung, hängende Quests etc.), (ist auch viel einfacher als Content/Performance)
DANN erst an der tatsächlichen Performance schraubt, also Lags, Grafik, Treiber und Hardwaresupport, CPU Auslastung
und dann erst an Content/Erweiterungen denkt

und Tipp von mir: ^^ Trau nie einer Community (denn das sind immer Fans und haben wankelmütige Interessen)

vllt auch Interessant was ich sonst so geschriebn habe bei den andren mimimi Threads? SuFu

bzw gibt es schon ne Abstimmung bei wem WAR wie gut läuft?


----------



## Mikell (23. September 2008)

Mein Bruder hat sich für 150 Euro bei Ebay einen Aufrüstpc gekauft. 2x2,4GB Dualcore 2GB ram, dazu (weil onboardgrake schlecht) für 140Eure eine ATI Graka (Sapphire HD4850 PCX Grafikkarte PCI-E 512MB DDR3 TV-Out DVI) 
Ergo: 290 Euro, kann ganz normal PvE spielen, Szenarios (t1/2) bisher auch, nur bei massenschalchten wirds eng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bei allen einstellung zwischen mittel/hoch)

Wenn ihr euch neue PC´s kauft, schaut nicht nach Komplett systemen. Da bezahlt ihr für dinge, die ihr meist schon habt immer wieder drauf. (festplatte/laufwerke/betriebssystem)


----------



## Emokeksii (23. September 2008)

Also probleme ala ruckeln hab ich auch aber so extrem wie du das beschrieben hast nicht.


----------

